# NYC based MUA ready to learn & chat!



## TishFerguson (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey! My name is Tish and I'm a makeup artist in media/entertainment. I'm so happy to be apart of this community so I can bounce ideas off of you guys and share my obsession with makeup!


----------



## Casey Ann (Apr 27, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Hisaehime (Apr 28, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi Tish!


----------

